# Seiko 4205-0040-P - Does Anyone Know Any Thing About It?



## MrBen (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi,

My better half have had her Seiko 4205-0040-P since she was a kid. She's had it from new and so she's had it 22+ years (she can't remember how old she was when it was bought her). I wondered if anyone had any more info on the watch as I can't find much out about it and I've not seen another one for all my searching on the interwebs. Was it a 'posh' watch at the time? Is it rare? We don't really care if it wasn't - its lasted well enough - just wanted to see if we could find out a bit more about it.

From the Production Date calculator:

Watch movement number: 4205

Watch serial number: 234347

Production date: Mar, 1982

Cheers,

MrBen


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

MrBen said:


> Hi,
> 
> My better half have had her Seiko 4205-0040-P since she was a kid. She's had it from new and so she's had it 22+ years (she can't remember how old she was when it was bought her). I wondered if anyone had any more info on the watch as I can't find much out about it and I've not seen another one for all my searching on the interwebs. Was it a 'posh' watch at the time? Is it rare? We don't really care if it wasn't - its lasted well enough - just wanted to see if we could find out a bit more about it.
> 
> ...


Not sure which 4205 your is but I have both versions, the smaller and larger dial ones. The smaller dial version has 014B designation. You can see the size difference in my group photo. This caliber 4205 is a long standing auto/hand winder model and still available today! It is popular even now for its size for those wanting an auto diver for smaller wrists. I think the new designation is SUG 409....? Many guys buy used ones and swap newer cosmetics into their own as a project because they love them! haha!

Was it posh at the time? Well, it was a legitimate diver 150m in the Seiko series of the 1970s, starting with the caliber 2205 pro hibeat model (orange version in my photo). This was sold as a child/ladies diver due to its size, about 31mm bezel and 35mm to crown. Then the 4205s auto (not quartz series) followed with the two size variations.

Rare, you ask? Well, rather hard to find but they are out there for sale used mostly, so you would have to search alot on used trade forums.


----------



## MrBen (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply. This one looks nothing like those (though I suspect she would like the small dial diver). I've got a pic here somewhere - I'll upload it


----------



## MrBen (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok - this is what our watch looks like...










More of a dress watch than a diver.

Other than a service its going off to get the crystal replaced as its go that horrible crack in it.


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

MrBen said:


> Ok - this is what our watch looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I posted the diver models just for you to see the sizes of the 42xx calibers..yours is the ladies dress version cas and dial/hands, raised indices and date ...a Keeper! glad you are refurbishing it!


----------



## MrBen (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info. My girlfriend is over the moon that someone else thinks its a 'Keeper' too!


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

MrBen said:


> Thanks for the info. My girlfriend is over the moon that someone else thinks its a 'Keeper' too!


Great! If the watch is serviced every so often, it will serve her well over the years! and some simple SS polish will keep the watch looking really nice! Very classy and classic vintage look!


----------

